# Fly reel resistance when reeling..???



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

I now have 2 fly reels (lamson radius, and vosseler S1) that are hard to reel when the drag is set tight. If the drag is loosened up, they are easy to crank. But if the drag is locked down, so is the rest.. 

Anyone experienced this? Is it a bearing or something?


Thanks,
Kai


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't own nor have taken apart either of those, but it really sounds as if you've spooled them backwards :-?. Regardless of drag setting the reel should turn freely in the retrieve direction. Bring 'em to your local fly shop and have them take a look.
Good Luck!


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

I agree sounds like it's spooled backwards.


----------



## robbiewall (Jun 3, 2010)

my ross aririus has two small tabs in the housing that set the direction of the drag when switching retrieval direction. I once got one tab set in the wrong direction (one to R and one to L) just in fumbling swithcing out spools, which resulted in drag being applied in both directions. Not sure how those models switch for different retrieving directions but look to that area of the reel for possible issues-


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Well, they definitely aren't spooled backwards... I will go ahead and take them apart and see what in the world is going on in there. Maybe the tabs are switched somehow.

Thanks


----------



## DarkstarCrashes (Nov 29, 2009)

I have an older Lamson Velocity that had the same problem. I just sent it in, it's honestly probably from using it in salt so much and never really washing it out. It has been a hell of a beater reel I must say.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Some of the older Lamsons had bearing problems. Call them and they will send you another one.


----------



## GAfly01 (Jun 4, 2007)

I had a Bauer reel that had the same problem. Main bearing was coroded.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> Well, they definitely aren't *spooled backwards*...  I will go ahead and take them apart and see what in the world is going on in there.  Maybe the tabs are switched somehow.
> 
> Thanks


I have a couple Lamsons. They both have reversible bearings. Reverse the bearing and see if it makes any difference. The reel should free spool in one direction no matter how much drag you apply. One direction is adjustable with drag and the other direction is always in free spool except for the resistance of the "clicker". If when you apply drag it causes both directions to have increased drag, then you have a bad bearing or some other mechanical problem. Let us know if you did or can reverse the bearing.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Well, the lamson is absolutely corroded and frozen up... so there may be no hope for that one. It is 9 years old so not a heartbreaker. 

The vosseler on the other hand, I took apart and realized the bearing was frozen. The fix: Crank the drag all the way up and just keep reeling until the bearing unfreezes. And now she works just fine.


Thanks for everyones input! 

Kai


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> Well, the lamson is absolutely corroded and frozen up...  so there may be no hope for that one.  It is 9 years old so not a heartbreaker.
> 
> The vosseler on the other hand, I took apart and realized the bearing was frozen.  The fix:  Crank the drag all the way up and just keep reeling until the bearing unfreezes.   And now she works just fine.
> 
> ...


We all learn from a problem solved (or the true problem being revealed).  

Send me the old Lamson for parts. I bet I could use it.


----------

